# Is this from a Wax Moth?



## Rschmidt63025 (Jun 4, 2016)

Is the cobweb looking thing in this photo due to a wax moth? It's the only place in this hive I saw this. 









Blow up of cobweb portion:








I took the above photo last Sunday (7/31). 

Not sure if this is related, but today, my mom (this is a split I took over to my parents, to stop the bees in my yard from robbing them) sent me a photo of pupae and something else that the worker bees were pulling out of the hive and dumping on the ground.









What's weird, is the thing below (blow-up from the above photo)








Penny for someone's thoughts?

BTW: This is my first post on beesource. I'm still a newb. 2nd year beekeeping. So, please be kind if my photos don't show up or I've posted incorrectly.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

It sure looks like it is from a greater wax moth larvae. If it is still there dig it out with a hive tool. The web is to make it hard for the bees to get to.


----------



## Rschmidt63025 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Lloyd. Will do. Anything else I should do for treatment? Not that I want to over treat. 
Also, is it odd that the workers pulled out these pupae?


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

No, if they decided the pupae are defective they'll pull 'em.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

From the looks of the picture you sent there are plenty of bees present, and they are what controls wax moth. This larvae just got lucky and the bees didn't find it until it had a chance to spin the web. So I wouldn't worry about the wax moths as long as there are plenty of bees.

The larvae expelled from the hive are a different story...They were obviously diseased and dead or dying. Bees expel larvae who are dead or dying; if left in the hive they would putrify and the resulting bacteria are dangerous to a healthy organism. Again, I wouldn't worry about it as long as you don't start seeing hundreds (literally). In which case you would need a diagnosis. If it gets to that let me know and I can steer you to those competent in diagnosing bee disease.


----------



## Rschmidt63025 (Jun 4, 2016)

The number pulled out has not been great. It may be that my mom is hyper vigilant. Thank you again.


----------



## Rschmidt63025 (Jun 4, 2016)

Good news. Got into the hive yesterday. Cobwebs gone. Comb on a couple of frames that looked like it had been worked down close to foundation.


----------

